# Bansenshukai Ninjutsu



## Shidoshi0153 (May 5, 2007)

Hello all,
There is another form of ninjutsu out there called bansenshukai ninjutsu.  I know this because I, along with two other martial artists started it.  I would like to announce it here as I do not want any misunderstandings when it is discovered.  If you have any questions about the who's, what's, why's etc. of bansenshukai, please let me know.  I will be as forthcoming as possible.  I only ask that you do not make any assumptions before coming to conclusions.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2007)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> Hello all,
> There is another form of ninjutsu out there called bansenshukai ninjutsu. I know this because I, along with two other martial artists started it. I would like to announce it here as I do not want any misunderstandings when it is discovered. If you have any questions about the who's, what's, why's etc. of bansenshukai, please let me know. I will be as forthcoming as possible. I only ask that you do not make any assumptions before coming to conclusions.


 
Perhaps you could share a bit about this style. 

Mike


----------



## Shidoshi0153 (May 5, 2007)

Sure thing,

It is set up very similiar to the bujinkan, as that is where I have the most experience.  It has ten kyu levels and then the dan levels.  The major difference, however, is the emphasis of 21st adaptation of principles and a philosophy of taking ownership of your own training.  In every kyu level we implement and test on:  

*Kamae* - Postures for efficient body movement
*Taihenjutsu* - Skills for falling, evasion, and counters
*Dakentaijutsu* - Striking and kickboxing skills
*Jutaijutsu* - Grappling and joint manipulation skills
*Kyushojutsu* - Pressure points and vital targets
*Nage Waza* - Throwing methods
*Shime Waza* - Choking methods
*Jujutsu* - Ground Fighting skills
*Shinobi no Buki* - Weapons training
*Okyu Shochi* - First aid measures
*Zanson* - Survival techniques
*Intonjutsu* - Escape and evasion methods
*Shinobi Iri* - Stealth walking and movement techniques
*Hensojutsu* - Acting and disquise techniques
*Mokuso* - Meditation and Kuji-in


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2007)

Please elaborate on your training with the Bujinkan and other arts.  You mentioned that the Bujinkan was where you have the most experience, I was just curious about what other systems and/or styles influence your curriculum.

Also, if you could expand upon the "...21st [century, I assume] adaptation of principles and a philosophy of taking ownership of your own training."  

Are you focusing more on the legal ramifications of slaming a drugged-up person's skull into the concrete and self-protection in a post-9/11 world or the more MMA oriented fighters that you find on the streets today?

I am also interested in taking ownership of your own training.  I assume that this doesn't mean self-teaching, right?


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2007)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> Sure thing,
> 
> It is set up very similiar to the bujinkan, as that is where I have the most experience. It has ten kyu levels and then the dan levels. The major difference, however, is the emphasis of 21st adaptation of principles and a philosophy of taking ownership of your own training. In every kyu level we implement and test on:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the breakdown.   For the record, I really know nothing about Ninjutsu, so alot of the terms, etc., will be foreign to me.  As far as the 21st adaptation goes, I'm assuming you're basically going along the same lines of what SKH did with Toshindo?

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2007)

Who besides yourself started this system and what are their qualifications:
  rank and systems studied and time in system. 
What title do the three of you call yourselves
Why did you start this system?
Do you realy have the time ( years of experence ) in the bujinkan to feel that you can improve upon what is taught there?
If you are combining other training into the bujinkan training why are you still calling this a ninjutsu system?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 5, 2007)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> If you have any questions about the who's, what's, why's etc. of bansenshukai, please let me know. I will be as forthcoming as possible.


 
How old are you and the two other people who started this style?

AoG


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2007)

That last question goes well with what I asked because I'll bet I have been in the martial arts longer than he has been alive yet that is not saying he has no right to start his own system or that he and the others do not have the knowledge to do so


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2007)

I visited his site www.impactninjutsu.com , I think that there might be a few answers there.  

It is an online dojo...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2007)

Here are some of Mr. Damron's videos on the site...

http://impactninjutsu.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=60


----------



## Shidoshi0153 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the questions. I will try to answer as concisely as possible as I tend to ramble. I will certainly elaborate more if need be.

I will try and answer your questions in order:


> As far as the 21st adaptation goes, I'm assuming you're basically going along the same lines of what SKH did with Toshindo?


 
Well I would say I may be going along the same theory as SKH but not exactly along the same lines. Though I have trained with SKH on a couple of occassions, my two partners in bansenshukai used to run a Quest Center and would have more information for you. I can tell you there is quite a bit of difference.



> Who besides yourself started this system and what are their qualifications:


If you search for bansenshukai ninjutsu, you will come across the web page and it will indicate who the three of us are. I don't want to speak for them as I don't know how they feel about forums. The experience between us, however, comes from many years in the bujinkan, ajj, karate, tae kwon do, military training, police training and experience with resistings. I also used to teach at a school which housed a boxing instructor, kung fu, bjj, karate, and mma instructors. We spent some years exchanging information.



> rank and systems studied and time in system.


Again, I can only speak for myself. My bio is on the website, but I have 17 years in the bujinkan. I attained my 5th dan in 2001 and simply lost interest in belt rank. I have studied many years in other martial arts over the last 10 years but have never requested rank as it was usually instructors getting together to train and exchange information.



> Why did you start this system?


For no other reason than to create a system that contained all my interests with a practical modern day approach. Do not get me wrong, I don't believe any system superior than another. I just didn't find a system with all the elements in it I really enjoyed, so we created one. 



> Do you realy have the time ( years of experence ) in the bujinkan to feel that you can improve upon what is taught there?


Nope. Not trying to change or improve a thing about the bujinkan. Matter of fact, I still train with some bujinkan guys. I do feel I have the training and experience to establish the Bansenshukai though. I have 5 years military experience, 9 years experience as a state trooper and 20 years in the martial arts (of several systems). I also continue to train with very talented men and women who constantly give their input. Yes, I am young, only 33. But I feel the bansenshukai is young as well and I will grow into it as Hatsumi had to upon the death of his instructor.



> If you are combining other training into the bujinkan training why are you still calling this a ninjutsu system?


Well, this one is a little tricky. It all depends on how you define ninjutsu. If you define it as bujinkan budo taijutsu, than it might be misnamed. I, however, feel ninjutsu is a philosophy along with the combination of a variety of skills. In this we are very much ninjutsu. If this explanation is not enough, I can elaborate if you wish.

Regardless of your opinions on my endeavors, I want to truly thank you for your questions and for taking the time to post the classes. I cannot ask for more than that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2007)

Thank you for your direct answers.
I wish the other gentelmen who started this with you could have responded also but I understand that not all people want to post on forums


----------



## Shidoshi0153 (May 5, 2007)

A couple of things I will always be:  sincere and honest.


----------



## midnightfox00 (May 6, 2007)

Where will you be trying to start dojos?  I am wanting to train in Bujinkan as I have posted on another topic regarding this...however no dojos are in the fecinity.  I like Bujinkan because in the information I was given it is the closest thing to ninjutsu that is available today...of course it has a more technical name previously mentioned but to me I just want to learn what the ancestors of this art were taught...I ask because if you are willing to train I am willing to help spread this new art.

I would like to learn Bujinkan first though...just so I can learn the art and philosiphy that is Ninjutsu.


----------



## Shidoshi0153 (May 6, 2007)

I am not starting any physical dojo's at this time.  My dojo is 100% online, which makes it nice for people on the move or who do not have current access to an instructor where they live.  I know there is a great post floating around here somewhere about the location of bujinkan dojos, but the thread and post escapes me.  Good luck in your search though.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2007)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> I am not starting any physical dojo's at this time. My dojo is 100% online, which makes it nice for people on the move or who do not have current access to an instructor where they live. I know there is a great post floating around here somewhere about the location of bujinkan dojos, but the thread and post escapes me. Good luck in your search though.



I will let others debate the issue of "Creating" an new art or system and its' merits. 

I will comment on the online issue and in general video learning only. 

While some people who have already learned a system in contact with a live person, they can use a video to refresh their memory or to even practice from. (* In my opinion the second requires a much greater understand og the body and movement and the art in general and specific. *) 

To learn a system via video only in my opinion will not give the student what they need and deserve. 

My opinion though and with that and $5 you can get a coffee at Carribou.


----------



## exile (May 6, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> My opinion though and with that and $5 you can get a coffee at Carribou.



C'mon, Rich&#8212;now we know where all those fighters in the Mortal Kombat game learned their budo skills! I mean, what better place for a video fighter to learn than an online dojo, eh? :lol:


----------



## emiliozapata (Feb 5, 2009)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> Thanks for all the questions. I will try to answer as concisely as possible as I tend to ramble. I will certainly elaborate more if need be.
> 
> I will try and answer your questions in order:
> 
> ...


 
I see I am not the only one who feels ninjitsu is more philosophy and method , rather than rigid adherance to tradition.


----------



## Tetsujin (Feb 6, 2009)

emiliozapata said:


> I see I am not the only one who feels ninjitsu is more philosophy and method , rather than rigid adherance to tradition.


Oh boy. I can't believe you just necro'ed a two year old thread. You sure appear to be getting rather desperate in your attempts to justify what you are doing. (Which is weird in itself given your repeated claims not to care what others here think.)

Did you miss this part of the post you quoted (my emphasis)?:


			
				Shidoshi0153 said:
			
		

> I, however, feel ninjutsu is a philosophy *along with the combination of a variety of skills.* In this we are very much ninjutsu.


The bold part is important. It states the posters (correct) belief that the art is MORE than ONLY a philosophy (and method). It is also a variety of skills. And if you've never trained in those particular skills then any new style you create will NOT be Ninjutsu.

Perhaps you also missed the part where the above poster stated he trained to 5th dan in a legitimate form of Ninjutsu before deciding to form his own hybrid style.

And you are _yet again_ misrepresenting those who oppose the naming of your new 'art' by suggesting that the issue is one of "rigid adherence to tradition". You know that is not the issue. You know this because you have been told repeatedly that the real issue is your attempt to form your own style of a martial art in which you have never trained.


----------



## emiliozapata (Feb 6, 2009)

Wellfor sure this gentleman has extensive time with the bujinkan, I believe he said 17 years or so, which certainly is quite different than myself. You will also get agreement from me about the skills part. My art has a skillset as well, and combined with the philosophy and methodology, equates to what I call Kug Maky Ung Ryu Ninjitsu, however, in doing some research, I feel I may have come up with a more descriptive name. Kug Maky Ung Ryu Ninpo Shugenbojutsu. This speaks more descriptively to the foundation of my system, and would help differentiate me from the X kan systems, of which I have no affiliation.


----------



## Tetsujin (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, that could conceivably be an improvement. Perhaps you could return to your original thread and post there explaining the term "Ninpo Shugenbojutsu" and why you believe it to be an accurate term for describing the skill-set of your new art?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 6, 2009)

> Ninpo Shugenbojutsu


 
You can't use Ninpo and you can't use Shugen!!

Ninpo means Nin=endurance Po=Dharma/Law/unbreakable truth

It is a highly charged religous wording which with Takamatsu does have religious ties as a priest.

Shugen means Shu=ascetic Gen=magic/special power 

Both the words are used in the manner of religion though Ninpo may not be as a strong religious term as Shugen(which is more of a prefix) because usually it follows Shugendo,Shukyo etc.

Please Please stop using Japanese....


----------



## horton (Feb 6, 2009)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> Thanks for all the questions. I will try to answer as concisely as possible as I tend to ramble. I will certainly elaborate more if need be.
> 
> I will try and answer your questions in order:
> 
> ...



 My take on this is maybe a bit more generic but: Welcome to Amercia, where folks like to tinker, and reinterpret things, in this case ninjutsu, examples: Hayes, to some degree of validity maybe Bussey, that is possibly to debate among others as well as this apparent effort. In the dojo I attend, the sensei, who is touchy about being mentioned online, but has a previous background in Goju Karate among other things and that training has seeped into the Ninpo training as well and some minor things have been adapted as well. My point, it happens... and in this gentleman\'s defense, Soke has said that after 5th dan you are free to teach as you see fit.


----------



## horton (Feb 6, 2009)

emiliozapata said:


> I see I am not the only one who feels ninjitsu is more philosophy and method , rather than rigid adherance to tradition.



 I have heard it described as an evolving art, and as it is about adaptation, you would think it would.


----------



## Bujingodai (Feb 8, 2009)

I am not in support of testing someone to black belt via video. I do know that BSK Ninjutsu does this. I've made the mistake myself in the past and regretted it, but only once. More of a personal favour.
I have seen some folks that have come along side of this camp, IE Christa Jacobson,who though many slag her. She is actually pretty good.

So I am undecided. I'd like to meet and train with them before making up my mind on the topic. 
A good thing I am Indie so I can do that without too much hassle.
I have invited them to JBK Tai Kais in the past, not yet to see. But will do again for the one coming up in May in PA.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe Shidoshi0153 is around and can update us on how his cyber-dojo is doing.

Otherwise, discussions of other start up styles, whether ninjutsu or not, is kind of off topic, huh?  

Just a word to the wise...


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 9, 2009)

*emiliozapata* needs to realize that his "system" is not Japanese, and has nothing to do with real ninjutsu, and stop trolling.

Ashida Kim, HaHa Lung, these are 2 other jokers who are laughing stocks.

The OP here at least has legit ninjutsu training in both a recognized source and recognized derivative.  Emo's got neither legit training nor real understanding. He should go over to MAP, they like fantasy ninja stuff there.

In the mean time, lets go back to bansenshukai ninjutsu, which this was about, not justifing someone elses fantasies.


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds very similar to the Kenpo Taijutsu system/not a system in Colorado that a group of us started.  We didn't use the "ninjutsu" name in it but it was brought up several times.  We really only "created" the system because we were really mixing up a lot of stuff from all over and used the "Kenpo" and the "Taijutsu" because that is where the majority of the hand-to-hand stuff came from.  Truth be told if we used names from the biggest contributors it would have been Army-LE-Kenpo-Taijutsu.  

More power to you and if you ever get out to the Ft. Carson area look me up and we can train, shoot or simply drink a beer.

Code 4 and clear.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 27, 2009)

Shidoshi0153 said:


> ..  I only ask that you do not make any assumptions before coming to conclusions.



woops, too late.


----------

